# Carrément tapis rouge quoi!



## Necsus

Bonjour, I/F!
Ho una certa difficoltà a capire il senso delle prime due battute. Ysis e Marie hanno (avuto) una relazione e si rivedono dopo una piccola discussione. Ysis sta aspettando Marie, e quando arriva, questo è ciò che si dicono:

YSIS - *Carrément tapis rouge quoi!*
MARIE - Ah ouais ça y est on en est là maintenant.
YSIS - De quoi ?
MARIE - Tu critiques ma façon de m’habiller...
YSIS - Ah non...
MARIE - 5min de retard c’est l’angoisse.
YSIS - Mais non...
MARIE - J’t’embrasse? J’t’embrasse pas? J’sais pas on fait quoi ici, on peut?

Io ho pensato che possano essere "Stai facendo la passerella/il red carpet!" (si traduce 'quoi'?) e "Non mi sento esattamente così". È più o meno questo, che vuol dire?
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus ,
Ho l'impressione che qui significhi che per comparire la persona ha aspettato che le si srotolasse il tappeto rosso per dare rilievo al suo arrivo. Il _quoi_ è una semplice interrogazione o un esclamativo per dare rilievo. Non saprei dirti come rendere il tutto in italiano .


----------



## Necsus

Perfetto, Matou!
Torna con il discorso dei 5 minuti di ritardo, ovviamente.
Probabilmente allora metterò qualcosa del tipo "un'arrivo da vera diva".
Grazie!


----------



## epoqueepique

Bonjour Necsus,
pour bien comprendre le sens de cette répartie, il faudrait citer les phrases antérieures à *Carrément tapis rouge quoi!*


----------



## Necsus

Bonjour, epoquepique.
Malheureusement il n'y a pas aucune phrase anterieure, c'est le debut de la scène...


----------



## epoqueepique

Bonjour Necsus,
alors, je pense que la phrase "_un'arrivo da vera diva_" traduit très bien l'expression française .


----------



## Necsus

Bien. Merci!


----------

